

How To Do Calculus: Basic Derivatives - Hood Style - SuperChihuahua
http://youtu.be/GU6rHi6Qzcs

======
drharris
This is actually pretty thorough for a youtube video. In 15 minutes, he did
better than most professors explaining how limits actually apply to calculus.

